
Four Quick Interviews with Designers from the Future - lubosk
https://medium.com/@luboskmetko/four-quick-interviews-with-designers-from-the-future-3620a25eb202#.l08rb1ht2
======
lubosk
If you want to create your own designer superhero similar to these, check out
new sets at [https://www.heroized.com/](https://www.heroized.com/)

